# Prairie Chicken Drawing



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Last night when I got home and looked at the mail pile I saw a letter from NDGF and knew exactly what it was....I had finally drawn a prairie chicken license for the North unit!

I had been trying since the first year and am very excited to say the least. I think if I get one it's going to have to be mounted.

Anyone else get lucky?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It's been a day and still no response. Did anyone else draw some chicken tags?

I really hope to get a prairie chicken as well as a ruffed grouse from ND this fall...have never hunted either and would probably mount them both, perhaps with a sharptail as well.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

This year my youngest son (12) was fortunate to draw one. 2 years ago my oldest son (then 12) was drawn......... Saw tail feathers that year several times.

I get to go walking again......... :lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I wasn't on the ball and missed the deadline.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I did not get picked as well...I called the G & F and everybody who was chosen has been notified! Sucks...really wanted one for a mounter!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If I get one, Rick, I will be giving you a call to mount it for me!!!


----------

